# House of the Damned. Oct 2014



## cunningplan (Oct 6, 2014)

This was the 4th on the list of my midlands tour with the first 3 being no goes  I was with Yawningcat and a none member and we had met nakedeye at the first place just after seven. We were meant to have been meeting mockingbird and his mate here, but was so early we didn't meet them until later.
Since naked put up his report I have wanted to visit this place, but even naked said it had gone down hill a little since he was last there. I also don't know why but I am not that happy with my photos here and at the one on my next report. 
Even then it was a nice little place and made up a little for the other 3 we couldn't do.

as normal full set here
https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157648404867101/




























































































That's it! hopefully Yawning will be along after with her set


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Oct 6, 2014)

Not sure why you werent happy with your pics from here?! I like them. Seems like a nice place. I like the kettle shot alot. Looks so old. Nice


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 6, 2014)

Cracking images and thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 6, 2014)

Nothing wrong with them buddy..that's a nice report and a nice place.


----------



## yawning_cat (Oct 6, 2014)

Super dooper day out with everyone, after recovering from getting almost stuck fast to the top of a dry stone wall heres the pics


----------



## flyboys90 (Oct 6, 2014)

And this is a great set of photos too.


----------



## skankypants (Oct 6, 2014)

Nice work both,good to see again


----------



## mockingbird (Oct 6, 2014)

We have some very different photos, I struggled downstairs to start with, light and dark in that first room was annoying, good stuff both of you!


----------

